

Sergey Brin says using a smartphone is "emasculating" - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/sergey-brin-says-using-smartphone-emasculating

======
paranoiacblack
Just so you know, "emasculating" has more than one definition. The popular
definition has to do stripping a man's power away, but the other, and much
more fitting one is making a person become less effective. I got the notion
that Sergey was using it in this way and I can agree that mobile devices seem
to make us less effective at communication.

Also, no one ever said anything about Glass being cool and manly. That
certainly isn't Sergey's concern. He seems to just want to be able to deliver
information to people in a fluid way.

